# US doctor considering move to Panama or Argentina



## Cato

Middle aged American physician (radiologist), starting over with fiance from the Philippines, planning to leave present US (North Carolina) practice in 2-3 years and relocate to Latin America. I hear good things about Panama and Argentina, but I would like to be able to practice there, and it is hard to find what the legal requirements would be, and the employment realities. It looks like field research is in order, but if anyone here knows the requirements for foreign medical graduates to practice in those countries, could you let me know, and maybe save me a trip?


----------



## synthia

Many Panamanian doctors get their degrees from American medical schools, and I think the nursing schools work like those in the Philippines, where the students take the US nursing boards. So I imagine the requirements are quite similar. However, your income is going to take quite a hit.


----------



## Cato

Synthia,

I expect my income to take a hit, but probably not as big a hit as if I were to change from radiology to TEFL, or some other job for which I have no experience. (BTW, is there any demand for English instruction in Panama, where English is already widely spoken?) And I understand that I will have to put a LOT of effort into expanding my tiny bit of Spanish knowledge.


----------



## MichelleAlison

Hi Cato and welcome to the forum.

Although I am in Argentina, I am afraid I can't help you with your questions. If you google Buenos Aires forums, I am sure you will find someone that can.

Good luck with your plans 

Michelle


----------



## synthia

There are some special 'medical Spanish' courses that you can take.


----------



## starex

Cato said:


> Middle aged American physician (radiologist), starting over with fiance from the Philippines, planning to leave present US (North Carolina) practice in 2-3 years and relocate to Latin America. I hear good things about Panama and Argentina, but I would like to be able to practice there, and it is hard to find what the legal requirements would be, and the employment realities. It looks like field research is in order, but if anyone here knows the requirements for foreign medical graduates to practice in those countries, could you let me know, and maybe save me a trip?


Hi Cato, would you consider settling in the Philippines? I might be able to help you.


----------



## Cato

*Medical expat to Philippines*



starex said:


> Hi Cato, would you consider settling in the Philippines? I might be able to help you.


Starex, my emigration is less likely now, since I am no longer dating the Filipina I mentioned, but I am still interested in leaving the US, and the Philippines are a possibility. What can you tell me?


----------



## starex

Cato said:


> Starex, my emigration is less likely now, since I am no longer dating the Filipina I mentioned, but I am still interested in leaving the US, and the Philippines are a possibility. What can you tell me?


Hi Cato, do you have email can write you at?


----------



## starex

Hi Cato, sent you an email but not sure if you got it and if its the right address. I believe there's something for you here.


----------



## PAT

Cato said:


> Middle aged American physician (radiologist), starting over with fiance from the Philippines, planning to leave present US (North Carolina) practice in 2-3 years and relocate to Latin America. I hear good things about Panama and Argentina, but I would like to be able to practice there, and it is hard to find what the legal requirements would be, and the employment realities. It looks like field research is in order, but if anyone here knows the requirements for foreign medical graduates to practice in those countries, could you let me know, and maybe save me a trip?


I've done A LOT of research on moving to Panama. It is number one on my list, followed by Equador and Argentina. I'm actually going this summer to investigate further. In the meantime, I could provide you with some wonderful websites I've found. I know of two extremely informative websites. The gentleman who runs one website is orginally from the US. He has lived and worked all over the world for the last 40 years. He is highly respected. He has been living in Panama for the last five years. His name is Bob. His website is free. He is very candid about the good and bad. He's helped people from the investigating stage to the actual move. He has a lot of contacts. He knew a professor who is helping my son to go to college there. It's all in the "who you know". As I stated earlier if you'd like more information that I've I've obtained please let me know. 

I'm also always looking for any additional information from expats who actually live there. I'm leaning towards the Farallon area and Las Tablas area. Thanks!


----------



## Goldberg

*Surely you ask the medical board in those countries*



Cato said:


> Middle aged American physician (radiologist), starting over with fiance from the Philippines, planning to leave present US (North Carolina) practice in 2-3 years and relocate to Latin America. I hear good things about Panama and Argentina, but I would like to be able to practice there, and it is hard to find what the legal requirements would be, and the employment realities. It looks like field research is in order, but if anyone here knows the requirements for foreign medical graduates to practice in those countries, could you let me know, and maybe save me a trip?


Hi, surely the answer is to ask the medical boards prior to arrival.


----------



## DerekH

I have a girlfriend from Argentina and for what she told me doctors and medical physician are very underpaid....


----------



## xsolis

*Very good possibilities at Panama*

I think you'll have very good possibilities if you move to Panama. You'll need to fulfill the requirements that the Panamanian Health Ministry and the University asks (internship and residence work). The medical fees are good. Not as good as the United States, but they are good, and Panama city is still a very good place to live. Xenia<snip>


----------



## Drgaucho

*US anesthesiologist looking to move to argentina*

Doctor, id like to live in argentina jan-may in our winter but am having difficulty getting anywhere w jobs, licensinf, etc...i think your best bet is to go through onr of those global staffing agencies..any words for me? also i heard anesthesiologists make *2k/ month *in argentina about 15 x less than i make here!! wow...hope obamacare doesnt drop me that low!!!!


----------



## Sorchante

Cato said:


> Middle aged American physician (radiologist), starting over with fiance from the Philippines, planning to leave present US (North Carolina) practice in 2-3 years and relocate to Latin America. I hear good things about Panama and Argentina, but I would like to be able to practice there, and it is hard to find what the legal requirements would be, and the employment realities. It looks like field research is in order, but if anyone here knows the requirements for foreign medical graduates to practice in those countries, could you let me know, and maybe save me a trip?


maybe you can invite an argentinien doctor to practice there...so than then he/she could help you to install here in Argentina. Big steaks are waiting for you!


----------



## Drgaucho

Drgaucho said:


> Doctor, id like to live in argentina jan-may in our winter but am having difficulty getting anywhere w jobs, licensinf, etc...i think your best bet is to go through onr of those global staffing agencies..any words for me? also i heard anesthesiologists make *2k/ month *in argentina about 15 x less than i make here!! wow...hope obamacare doesnt drop me that low!!!!


I've travelled to Argentina 5 times and love the country. I have friends there that are in the investment business and do quite well. I've researched it for myself and as an anesthesiologist you will make around 50k or do a year maybe. If you are doing cash business such as plastics you can obviously make more but that requires teaming up with a local plastic surgeon and you would have to be bring the cases from the us.. I've been told that many doctors work in the university hospitals then also run private clinics to help recoup some income and it sounds like they are working alot. Please let me know if you find out anything different. I would be happy to also spend the winters in Argentina and the pataonia! Perhaps we should recruit some business togther from the us... If u can bring that most any surgeon will help you through the process.. The other thoughts I had for me was to simply do permanent or locums here in our summer and work alot... Then just take off jan-April and live there and play instead of work... Apartments in BA are cheap and so is the wine! Please don't hesitate to contact me for further discussion.. Dr gaucho


----------



## kdlindy

*Hello*



PAT said:


> I've done A LOT of research on moving to Panama. It is number one on my list, followed by Equador and Argentina. I'm actually going this summer to investigate further. In the meantime, I could provide you with some wonderful websites I've found. I know of two extremely informative websites. The gentleman who runs one website is orginally from the US. He has lived and worked all over the world for the last 40 years. He is highly respected. He has been living in Panama for the last five years. His name is Bob. His website is free. He is very candid about the good and bad. He's helped people from the investigating stage to the actual move. He has a lot of contacts. He knew a professor who is helping my son to go to college there. It's all in the "who you know". As I stated earlier if you'd like more information that I've I've obtained please let me know.
> 
> I'm also always looking for any additional information from expats who actually live there. I'm leaning towards the Farallon area and Las Tablas area. Thanks!


Could you share the info with me as well?


----------



## Joseto

Argentina is hard for the legal.


----------



## davmedgrp

can you post the web site you are talking about thanks


----------



## davmedgrp

What are the best websites to evaluate living in Panama. Thanks


----------



## Spanish Buff

Panama is way too hot. I have been a couple times and save living high up in the mountains, it is muy caliente. Argentina was not bad but they have four distinct seasons and it gets cold all the way to very cold depending on where you are.

I live in Medellin Colombia. Great weather and low cost of living. I guess my point is that you may want to prioritize your personal preferences ahead of your professional ones as in SA differenc countries can be very different (unlike say different states in the US)
Hope this helps


----------



## major8

Cato said:


> Middle aged American physician (radiologist), starting over with fiance from the Philippines, planning to leave present US (North Carolina) practice in 2-3 years and relocate to Latin America. I hear good things about Panama and Argentina, but I would like to be able to practice there, and it is hard to find what the legal requirements would be, and the employment realities. It looks like field research is in order, but if anyone here knows the requirements for foreign medical graduates to practice in those countries, could you let me know, and maybe save me a trip?


Unfortunately, that is what I've found searching a Latinoamerican country for relocation:
"foreigners can not practice medicine in Panama. Period. This is one of the professions closed to outsiders, and the doors are pretty tightly shut. There are a few flying along the edges (like Chiropractors) but no one openly practicing or advertising. In short, if you're not a Panamanian then you won't be practicing medicine in Panama".
How sad...


----------



## shadiraafat

i am egyption and my wife colombian and living in dubai ....where can watch the world cup match today for colombia


----------



## Serendipity767

PAT said:


> I've done A LOT of research on moving to Panama. It is number one on my list, followed by Equador and Argentina. I'm actually going this summer to investigate further. In the meantime, I could provide you with some wonderful websites I've found. I know of two extremely informative websites. The gentleman who runs one website is orginally from the US. He has lived and worked all over the world for the last 40 years. He is highly respected. He has been living in Panama for the last five years. His name is Bob. His website is free. He is very candid about the good and bad. He's helped people from the investigating stage to the actual move. He has a lot of contacts. He knew a professor who is helping my son to go to college there. It's all in the "who you know". As I stated earlier if you'd like more information that I've I've obtained please let me know.
> 
> I'm also always looking for any additional information from expats who actually live there. I'm leaning towards the Farallon area and Las Tablas area. Thanks!



Hello. It's been more than10 years since this post. I'm also looking to migrate to Panama, Ecuador or Belize as a general practitioner and would love to have some information. I would appreciate any information, as well as the contact information of your friend Bob. Thanks a lot!

Michelle


----------

